# Paint match after respray



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi chaps,

After a little advise before I venture to some other bodyshops for advise.

It's a bit of a long story but the short form is the front end was resprayed including the the front wings and blended into the doors. This blend was pretty poor and they ended up sanding it back and respraying the clearcoat on the whole door.

The issue I have is that the paint does not match now between the door and the rear quarter panel. The old paint looks noticeably 'less glossy and the black looks duller'.

Now as they resprayed just the clearcoat is this:

1) Just an issue with respraying half a side?
2) Clearcoat applied incorrectly or too much?
3) Something else?

I originally thought I'd be able to machine polish the rear quarter to bring back this gloss so read up and bought the DAS6pro for the job.

Firstly went over it with a hex logic green pad and PO203s, whilst this removed the swirls it made little difference to the gloss mismatch.

I then purchased Menz FG400 and an orange pad (did 4 passes and 2 or 3 sets) to see if I needed some more cut, after this I followed up with PO106.

Once again there has been little if no change to the glossiness of the rear quarter.

Here is a picture I took before i started with an LED torch):










Any advise before I get some advise from other bodyshops? The car is a Clio 182 in Black Gold which I think Russ at Midlands Car Care said has paint which seems hard and soft, whatever that means!

Cheers,
Amos


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

before i went to a body shop i would be inclined to give it a whirl with a finishing pad and finishing polish and hopefully it might come up something like


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been over it quickly with menz po106 and a white hex pad. That should maximise the gloss? Although it does still look duller and almost milky in comparison.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Have you got a black hex pad as i'd be using that as its a lot softer than the white i'm sure.


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

I certainly do. I'll give it a go! Not sure if it would add much gloss over white?


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

It might be salvageable by flatting it right back. Very poor place to try and "lose" the repair though.

Whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Amos91 (Jan 9, 2014)

mbwoy84 said:


> It might be salvageable by flatting it right back. Very poor place to try and "lose" the repair though.
> 
> Whereabouts are you based?


Yes somewhat! I've been playing with different pad combos without any luck. They must have done something to do the door above the rubstrip as it is slightly different to the paint below it.

I'm based in Northamptonshire.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe Dooka Rob is Northamptonshire based, might be worth getting in touch with him and seeing if you can drop in to him for some professional advice?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Where abouts In Northampton? 

I'm based just outside on the a428. I'm a paint sprayer, mainly restoring classic cars.. 

If you come to me I can Deffinatly give you some advice free of charge no problem.


----------

